# Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G! [updated]



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

Hey, can you guys post some avatars of our new players in this thread?

Sweet.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

Yeah I could use a new avatar. Reggie is getting old.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

These and my Avatar


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

<< props to kirk_2003 

anyone wants anything resized, id be happy to do it as well..


----------



## Boris (Jun 30, 2005)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



madman said:


> These and my Avatar



That is not Roko. Hellas is Greece. Roko is Croat.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



Boris said:


> That is not Roko. Hellas is Greece. Roko is Croat.


my bad, i searched on google and that is what came up


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

As you can tell from the avatar I'm already using, I'm still learning how to use Photoshop.

Anyways, here's my first effort with layering, filters, magnetic lasso, etc..










I'm still lost at sea when it comes to inserting custom text and stuff.

ps. if somebody wants to use this one, they are welcome.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

Nice avatar speedy. I think I'll stash that away on my computer.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



speedythief said:


> As you can tell from the avatar I'm already using, I'm still learning how to use Photoshop.
> 
> Anyways, here's my first effort with layering, filters, magnetic lasso, etc..
> 
> ...


Thats really good for your first effort.

This is my first effort on photoshop I made yesterday. lol, I just sprayed the backround with the paint because I didn't know how to put a backround in.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

Here is a next avatar I made, this time using the magnetic lassoo, still don't know how to change the backrounds and stuff. All I did was crop & resize the okalhoma state logo then dragged the joey picture onto it.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

I think this is my best one.. thats not saying much because my other ones sucked.. but oh well. As you can see I still don't know much, just took the picture, lassoed it and dragged it onto a backround.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



vigilante said:


> I think this is my best one.. thats not saying much because my other ones sucked.. but oh well. As you can see I still don't know much, just took the picture, lassoed it and dragged it onto a backround.


Not bad, not bad. 
I'm getting Larry Legend to make me an avatar, he always does a great job.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

here's one i made of joey... feel free to use it if you'd like...


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



TheChampion said:


> here's one i made of joey... feel free to use it if you'd like...


Sweet.
All right I will.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



TheChampion said:


> here's one i made of joey... feel free to use it if you'd like...


 that one and the one you are currently using are crazy.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



-James- said:


> that one and the one you are currently using are crazy.


thank you :cheers: 

and can you add me to your joey graham fan club? thanks... :cowboy:


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



TheChampion said:


> thank you :cheers:
> 
> and can you add me to your joey graham fan club? thanks... :cowboy:


same.


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



TheChampion said:


> thank you :cheers:
> 
> and can you add me to your joey graham fan club? thanks... :cowboy:


Thanks for the avatar!
It looks sick.


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



Turkish Delight said:


> Thanks for the avatar!
> It looks sick.


no problem... anytime. i'm glad to help! i'm a new raps fan! i'm joining the family..  if any of you guys need help with making av's or anything like that, just let me know...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



TheChampion said:


> i'm a new raps fan! i'm joining the family..


Welcome To Raps Forum Bro..


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

hey, can someone make an avatar out of the video in this banner?

and can you make it so it's less than 20 kb?


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

it was almost impossible to make it under 20... i had trouble. i had to chop out most of the frames, make it smaller, and lower the picture quality... if it doesn't have to be under 20, i will give you the orginal video... but this is it...


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

tyvm


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> tyvm


you're welcome...

here's the same one i made of joey but with a "hulk" twist to it... speedythief's av gave me the idea. props to him... :cheers:


----------



## Turkish Delight (Mar 17, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



TheChampion said:


> no problem... anytime. i'm glad to help! i'm a new raps fan! i'm joining the family..  if any of you guys need help with making av's or anything like that, just let me know...


Nice of you to join us.
Hope to see more of you in the future. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



TheChampion said:


> you're welcome...
> 
> here's the same one i made of joey but with a "hulk" twist to it... speedythief's av gave me the idea. props to him... :cheers:


 Now if he was only wearing a Raptors uni...


----------



## AirBonner (May 28, 2005)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

I have a nuub question.

How do i get a custom avatar? I don't see any options for it when i go to change my avatar in myBBB.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



AirBonner said:


> I have a nuub question.
> 
> How do i get a custom avatar? I don't see any options for it when i go to change my avatar in myBBB.


Custom avatars are exclusively part of the supporting membership package, which also includes a supersized message inbox, access to member forums and the ability to have your own member forum, and the ability to be promoted to moderator, among other things. A supporting membership is $10/year, or a little less than 3 cents per day. Everyone on the board who you see has a bolded username is a supporting member.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



speedythief said:


> Custom avatars are exclusively part of the supporting membership package, which also includes a supersized message inbox, access to member forums and the ability to have your own member forum, and the ability to be promoted to moderator, among other things. A supporting membership is $10/year, or a little less than 3 cents per day. Everyone on the board who you see has a bolded username is a supporting member.


maybe i should give in one of these days, now that i'm not an impoverished student.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



SkywalkerAC said:


> maybe i should give in one of these days, now that i'm not an impoverished student.


You'll need to find a new avatar . That old Vince Carter UNC one will be passe these days.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



speedythief said:


> You'll need to find a new avatar . That old Vince Carter UNC one will be passe these days.


 LOL I remember you having that for like a year after your SM expired... can't imagine Skywalker with anything else.


----------



## Marvin Williams Jr. (Dec 18, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

hey, can someone make a vid of the crossover by roko in this video..

http://s34.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=36AA9NZ9TFT861DNSJEWHQ0NYC

and post it? where he crosses over and spins, i'd like to use that as a wallpaper... it would be sick.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



Marvin Williams Jr. said:


> hey, can someone make a vid of the crossover by roko in this video..
> 
> http://s34.yousendit.com/d.aspx?id=36AA9NZ9TFT861DNSJEWHQ0NYC
> 
> and post it? where he crosses over and spins, i'd like to use that as a wallpaper... it would be sick.


Repped. Nice.

I forgot how the fans were chanting "ROKO! ROKO!"


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

Not an avatar, but this sig goes some way to giving us our first look at Joey in a Raps guernsey. Suits him don't you think? :clap:


----------



## TheChampion (Nov 28, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

i couldn't get that video to work Marvin Williams Jr... my computer seems to have trouble with them for some reason...

i made an av out of that joey sig you posted Rhubarb... here it is...


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



 
TheChampion said:


> i made an av out of that joey sig you posted Rhubarb... here it is...


Considering the limited facilities I gave you, nice work.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

a little something for ATLien


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*


----------



## Bronx (Jul 10, 2005)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



madman said:


> my bad, i searched on google and that is what came up


[strike]what a loser[/strike]

*No personal attacks guy*


----------



## Spyda (Jul 9, 2005)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

i really like sigs. they are pictures you make that go in the signature. people use photoshop to make them and some look really nice. than they have sig contests where people vote on the best one.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*










Hoffa, grape bubblegum remix.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

hehehe... it should be HOF(FA)


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*










Mo Pete, Bruce Willis Remix


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



Budweiser_Boy said:


> hehehe... it should be HOF(FA)


I thought about making it say HO55A, for #55, but it looks like hoss plus an A, which is a different meaning altogether.


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

Looking forward to seeing this boy in a Raptors jersey...










Be my guest in using it as an avatar, although would appreciate some rep for the effort (of which there was a fair bit I assure you ).


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

And now, I bring you Charlie V.










Re-size and use it as you will. Rep once again appreciated.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

^yeah good job 

should have photoshopped some muscles onto him. We should photoshop all our players to have huge muscles. 

then other teams fans will be like "damn! did anyone see the huge team Toronto is assembling? they'll be unstoppable in a couple years"


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



Rhubarb said:


> And now, I bring you Charlie V.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, but you gave him a VC armband :curse:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



madman said:


> nice, but you gave him a VC armband :curse:


Pretty sure he gave him VC's entire body.

Nice photoshop work, though. Clean.


----------



## ansoncarter (Dec 22, 2004)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

wish I could take back the rep points

thats brutal rhubarb (it's totally Vince's arm too.)*(pretty sad I know what Vince's arm looks like lol)


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

<- I like the Joey one better, but nice job Rhubarb! Next up; Jose Calderon!


----------



## Rhubarb (Mar 19, 2005)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

I had to use Vince's body as the template...unfortunate I know.

Getting rid of the armband would have resulted in a pretty brutal representation of Charlie's elbow.


----------



## JS03 (Jan 5, 2005)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*


----------



## onecooljew (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



Juzt_SicK03 said:


>


Repped! The future face of the team right there...

If only I knew how to work Photoshop 'cause i have some pics that could make a beauty avatar...

If anyone can make a really nice one out of thses pics..
They shall be repped an get some points courtesy of me...


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

Chris Bosh Invert.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

Sorry, but speedy the title clearly says avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G, NOT Chris Bosh, NOT Rafael Araujo, and NOT Morris Peterson. So I suggest you post your crap elsewhere


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*



vigilante said:


> Sorry, but speedy the title clearly says avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G, NOT Chris Bosh, NOT Rafael Araujo, and NOT Morris Peterson. So I suggest you post your crap elsewhere


Marvin hasn't posted in a month. I doubt he'll mind.

Besides, Roko ain't on the team and Charlie wears 31 (?). Times change little buddy.


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*










Charlie Villanueva Molten Gold Version


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/charlieart.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

Art Deco Charlie


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/joeythehulk.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

Incredible Graham


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

*Re: Avatars of Roko, CV3, and Joey G!*

Here's a superhero av for Charlie, since I made one or two for Joey...

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v129/speedythief/charlieflameon.jpg" alt="Image hosted by Photobucket.com">

Flame On Villanueva


----------



## Benis007 (May 23, 2005)

http://www.nba.com/gallery/jp_050823_08.html

rookie photo shoot from nba.com


----------

